# Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin!!!



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 24, 2006)

Desert Kingsnake (splendida). Just got him today- hatched out about 6 weeks ago...

Sorry about the crappy photos- these guys are hard to shoot, because they NEVER sit still!



























//Todd


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Hey Todd,
Nice new addition.
Care to share any info on the sp?
Size, habitat, quirks, etc


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Looks pretty cool mate!


----------



## instarnett (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Very nice little snake! (must be bigger than it looks in th pics, afterall its from texas Lol)

sonoran desert species, some info below.

http://www.kingsnake.com/king/getula/splendida.html


----------



## josho (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

man thats cute how much did you pay for him


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

It's common name is Desert King, Latin name, Lampropeltis Getula Splendida.

This particular species of kingsnake is reported to be nocturnel, known as garbage disposals because they'll eat almost anything alive, including other snakes, and are known to immune to the local rattlesnake venom. (they eat those, too) 

Wild caught tend to 'musk' and crap all over you, and can be a REAL pain to unlatch from your body if they latch on. (Especially true if it's a feeding response type of bite) Wotj regular handling, they make great captives, with UNREAL appetites. (if you've never seen a kingsnake feed, I highly recommend it!)

I think this particular species grows to between 3' - 4.5' in length.

I've got a girlfriend coming for him next week, so hopefully I'll have many of these guys running around in a couple of years...

//Todd


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

I actually got a pair of them in trade for doing some web work for a buddy of a buddy, but I think they usually sell for around $50/US for normals. This one and the other I'm getting are het for albino...

//Todd


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the pics of his girlfriend.


----------



## Thor1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

yes he is splendid!!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Unreal looking little fella isn't he!  

What temps do you use for these guys? I'll have to work the fahrenheit thing out though


----------



## Luke_G (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: Pretty common here in the states, but this one is smokin*

Great Looking snake mate!!!!! Lucky bugger....


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 25, 2006)

Moose- I keep him at around 85° on the warm side, and around 75° on the cool side- both of those are F.

//Todd


----------



## Hickson (Aug 25, 2006)

85°F = 29.4°C
75°F = 23.9°C



Hix


----------



## Retic (Aug 25, 2006)

Bueatiful looking snakes, I love the Kingsnakes.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 25, 2006)

that looks rather nice

i dont like too many snakes that i have seen anyway


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 25, 2006)

Hix said:


> 85°F = 29.4°C
> 75°F = 23.9°C
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hix  &amp; Thanks Br8knitOFF


----------



## krusty (Aug 25, 2006)

very nice...............


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Aug 27, 2006)

*One more from today... YUM.*

Did I mention these guys have a feeding response (as do all kingsnakes) like it's their last meal??? I mean, why bother to kill it before inhaling it???






//Todd


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 27, 2006)

its interesting how this species has similarities to our Black-heads...Both have blackheads for starters and also know for eating other snakes as well as having some immunity to local venom


----------

